
Is Britain’s nuclear arsenal fit for purpose? - aburan28
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jan/27/is-uks-nuclear-arsenal-fit-for-purpose-trident
======
jmnicolas
> When the malfunction was identified – a problem with “telemetry” [...]

They should know better than to use Windows 10 missiles, the ones with Windows
XP have no telemetry ! ;-)

------
RichardHeart
The best purpose would be 100 percent non function, while maintaining 100
percent appearance of function.

